# Phalaenopsis tetraspis imperatrix purple



## PeteM (May 7, 2021)

A seedling I purchased from Sophie's orchids at the start of March 2021. It came in spike with a few tiny buds. Finally, the last flowers are opening this week. Not sure what it is about this species that drives me to collect them all. They are floriferous, love to be wet (I make sure I water or spray them every day), fragrant mid day, and I think the hook on this species is they come in so many color varieties (red, purple, green, white, 'coffee'). My favorites are the variations with randomly alternating colored petals, with a few petals not fully colored, almost like it was halfway spray painted in the middle of the night. It has kind of a throwback nostalgic 80-90's hyper color punk feel to it.

Whatever the attraction, I'm all eyes at the moment and have been scrambling to collect them over the past few months. Hope to be able to share more blooms in the years to come. The pictures below are how I see the flowers in the glow room, the LED's really heat up the color. In true sun, it is a solid purple. I've included the last picture shot in midday sun and it does not capture the solid *purple* I see with my eyes.

enjoy.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2021)

I’m with you Pete. I’m collecting all of them too! Besides the reds and harlequins, I have the green one and a few lividas. And a coffee to come soon from Carri. So rewarding and cute.


----------



## abax (May 7, 2021)

Sparkling color and the shape I like best. I'd match my Phal. collection to anyone here,
except I don't restrict myself to a particular type. Perhaps I should.


----------



## Marco (May 7, 2021)

Thats a really nice deep color


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2021)

intense and glossy.


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2021)

Gorgeous flowers, Pete...and compliments on the culture!


----------



## PeteM (May 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> I’m with you Pete. I’m collecting all of them too! Besides the reds and harlequins, I have the green one and a few lividas. And a coffee to come soon from Carri. So rewarding and cute.


Ohh Carri. Such a dangerous list she has.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2021)

You succumbed to her charms too I see lol.


----------



## cnycharles (May 8, 2021)

Very nice! My phal collection from decades past is mostly gone…


----------



## PeteM (May 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You succumbed to her charms too I see lol.


Thought I attached this last time, doesn’t look like it showed up. Im missing the green, red, and white variations. But have the others you listed and another brunneola seedling from Dr. Bills orchids. I think at the moment that’s as far down the rabbit hole as I have room for, when these plants get big they are really going to put on a show.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 10, 2021)

Ahem, I don’t think they take up much space. I see hanging areas at your place for them lol.


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2021)

Nice, thanks for sharing. Fragrant Mid-day, hmmmmm


----------



## Geek_it (May 10, 2021)

I hope they make more of these so the prices become affordable.... i would live if i get my hands on one of this


----------

